# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  نصب درایور کارت شبکه wireless در ubuntu

## sabajamalian

سلام و خسته نباشید

من روی لپ تاپ مدل DELL XPS 1330 جدیدا در کنار windows یک ubuntu 10.4 نصب کردم. بعد از نصب دو درایور مربوط به کارت گرافیک و کارت شبکه wireless رو نشناخت. از طریق Hardware Driver Updates این دو درایور رو نصب کردم. مشکلم با کارت گرافیک حل شد ولی هنوز درایور مربوط به کارت شبکه wireless من شناخته نشده. 

چه طور می تونم درایور مربوط به کارت شبکه wireless رو گیر بیارم؟

----------


## sabajamalian

anybody ؟!!!!    :گریه:

----------


## titan_earth

دوست من چهارم  راه حل به تو پیش نهاد می کنم که اونا رو انجام بدی یکی این که از سی دی بک آپی که به تو دادند استفاده کنی دوم این که از سی دی های درایوری که در اختیار تو قرار دادند استفاده کنی سوم این که مشخصات WF رو پیدا کنی و بدونی مال کدوم شرکته و بری توی سایت اون دانلود کنی چهارمی این که اگر گرافیک ات و کارت صدات رو درایور هاش رو در اختیار داری ویندوز 7 نصب کنی که همش رو می شناسه .

من خودم هم شیرازم اگر کارت نشد خبرم کن تا یا هودم واسط درستش کنم یا معرفیت کنم یه جای خوب .

                                                      موفق باشی گلم

----------


## sabajamalian

مرسی از محبتتون

اما مشکل من نصب درایور به طور کلی نیست. من با لینوکسم مشکل دارم. من الان یه xp دارم که روش همه چی نصبه و باهاش هیچ مشکلی ندارم اما کنارش یک ubuntu 10.04 نصب کردم (بصورت dual boot ). حالا روی این لینوکس که طبیعتا هیچ cd یا dvd همراش ندارم نمی تونم درایور کارت شبکه رو بشناسونم. از طریق hardware driver update که مال خود ubuntu هست هم امتحان کردم. درایور رو پیدا کرد و نصب هم کرد ولی کار نمی کنه هنوز.
یه نرم افزار به نام wifi radar هم نصب کردم. اون میاد و کل access point های اطراف منو پیدا می کنه ولی وقتی سعی می کنه که بهشون وصل بشه نمی تونه ازشون IP بگیره.

----------


## mehdi_kamari

سلام . اگه قبلا وایرلس شما رو میشناخته از دستور *iwconfig* در *root* استفاده کن . اگر درست نشد باید دوباره اون و نصب کنی . اگر موفق به این کار نشدی بگو که راهنماییت کنم . لازم هست بگم به خاطر تداخلی که فایل کانفیگ کارت گرافیک با وایرلس شما داره این اتفاق افتاده .

http://kamari.bidcorpe.net

----------


## mehdi_kamari

البته مثل اینکه شما وایرلس فعال دارین که *Access Point* ها رو پیدا می کنید . اگه اینطوری هست که اصلا نیاز به نصب ندارین و وایرلس شما داره کار میکنه که احتمال ۹۰ درصد *FireWall* سیستم رو باید تنطیم کنید .

http://kamari.bidcorpe.net

----------


## j.behrouzi

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید 
لپتاپ من lenovo z500 هستش و روش back track نصب کردم ولی وایر لسمو نمیشناسه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه ؟

----------


## amir.bakhtiari

سلام
تو کنسول این کدو بزن ببین نتیجه چیه:
rfkill list all

اگه اسم کارت وایرلستو آورد نوشت
soft-block : yes
hard-block : no
یعنی سخت افزاری مشکلی نداری فقط درایورشو دانلود کن نصب کن
 تو این سایت برو   wireless.kernel.org درایورتو دانلود کن

----------


## amir.bakhtiari

سلام
تو کنسول این کدو بزن ببین نتیجه چیه:
rfkill list all
بعد:
rfkill unblock all
اگه اسم کارت وایرلستو آورد نوشت
soft-block : yes
hard-block : no
یعنی سخت افزاری مشکلی نداری فقط درایورشو دانلود کن نصب کن
 تو این سایت برو   wireless.kernel.org درایورتو دانلود کن

یه سری به این دوتا لینک بزن:
اینجا
و اینجا

----------

